# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  مشكل  kdimage با تصاوير در دلفي7

## J870813986

سلام خدمت شما 
من 3 فايل تصويري دارم ميخوام با kdimage بصورت يك فايل درست كنم كه داخلش بتوان صفحات رو بصورت تصويري كه گذاشتم ببينم.يعني 3 صفحه توي يك فايل هست پسوند فايل هم TIF ميباشد.لطفا راهنمايي كنيد تا بتونم هر كدام از فايلها رو جدا جدا باز كرده و توي فايل جديد به اين صورت ذخيره كنم

01.jpg

----------


## Valadi

شما از كامپونت حرفه اي Image En استفاده كنيد

----------

